# When did you have your first scan?



## Chrissie (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi
Just a quick question when did you have your first scan?
I'm only asking because i tried to book my dating scan today at the hospital & the very unhelpful receptionist would only book me in for the 9th march which would make me 13wks. As it will be the week before i see the obs consultant & she stated "if there is a problem with your scan she can talk to you about the following week"!!!!! Like i would want to wait a week to discuss any problems
I thought i'd be scanned sooner than this.
I'm going to talk to my DSN & consultant about it on tuesday when i see them. I'm just a little worried i thought i'd have one sooner


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Chrissie I had my first scan when I thought I was 12 weeks I was in fact only 7 weeks. I like you thought that being a diabetic they would want to scan me straight away but they didn't really seem to want to see me until after 12 weeks which was when I saw my dsn too. I'm pretty sure if there were any problems with your scan when you have it they wouldn't leave it a week to talk to you about it.

Emma x


----------



## rachelha (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Chrissie

I had one on the 8th Feb when I was 9 weeks and am getting the dating scan on the 8th March when I will be 13 weeks.  I would ask them again if you can have an earlier scan, I thought it was normal practice - but maybe that is just in my PCT


----------



## Chrissie (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi 
Thanks for replying i had an email back from the diabetic team & they normally scan at 12-14 weeks so i won't get an earlier one . I just thought i'd have one a little bit sooner well i suppose i've only got to wait another 3 weeks so its not too long x


----------



## Cate (Feb 15, 2010)

I guess it depends on local PCT, I get one (they call it a "viability scan", nice...) at around 8 weeks, then the normal 12 week dating scan, one at 20 weeks then scans for growth at 28, 32 & 36 weeks.

The viability scan happens partly because I stop taking ramipril when I get a positive pregnancy test, and if it's non viable then I go straight back on it.


----------

